# Transfer Pictures



## kellyoz (Nov 5, 2008)

New Question:

Which folder do I place converted pictures in to use in my screensaver?  

Additionally, is there a way to view/share pictures without waiting for the screensaver?

Thanks,
~ Kindle Kelly ~


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Do you have my FAQ book? The instructions for creating custom screensavers begin at location 381.

One you have created a file of custom screensavers, you'll have a book on your home page called "my pictures" or "screensavers" or whatever you named the folder. It will be the very last book on the list. You can just navigate to that and open the "book" then navigate through the pictures using the next/prev page buttons.

L


----------



## kellyoz (Nov 5, 2008)

I do have your book however I unsuccessfully searched for the answer to my question.  But thank you very much for pointing out where I can find my answer...the ability to jump to the specific location via the "Menu" --> "Go to Location..." function is indispensible!  

Thank you Leslie...AGAIN!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My pleasure and I am glad I could be of help!

L


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Kellyoz- Don't think I really understand what your question is but you might find this thread useful if you haven't already seen it ttp://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=147076#post147076

You might also browse this site for info. http://kindlerama.com/free-screens/ There are clickable links to "how tos" in the text below the free screensavers.


----------



## kellyoz (Nov 5, 2008)

Leslie, I followed your directions and they're right on point!  I love further expanding the capabilities of my Kindle! 

cush, thank you for sharing the informative 'kindlerama.com' website! 

And in a statement probably more appropriate for a photography blog/forum:

Here is something I'd like to share with other members here on the site.  Converting some of my pictures to 'greyscale' truly adds a different dimension and perspective to them.  I'd recommend converting some of your favorite pictures; you just might be surprised at the treasure hidden within! 

~ Kindle Kelly ~


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Actually, I am just going to move this whole thread over there where it will be preserved, intact, and folks can continue the discussion.

L


----------

